

Here's The Real Reason Apple Is Suing Samsung - sandipc
http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-the-real-reason-apple-is-suing-samsung-2011-4

======
pedalpete
This is an interesting perspective.

Is there any chance that Samsung is conspiring with Apple on this? If Apple
wins, and Samsung has to pay a license to Apple, Apple could in theory, have
an agreement to purchase that same amount in Samsung components.

Apple then goes and sues other Android manufacturers with the precedent set in
the Samsung case. Apple wins by making a licensing fee on Android devices,
Samsung wins because their Android competitors now have an increased cost of
production.

I'm not normally a conspiracy theorist, but I just found it so strange that
Apple would sue Samsung when the designs they are claiming have been infringed
really aren't that original.

